# Stuck in "Chill" mode



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

I tried "Chill" but now when I sign on to Drivng neither the Chill nor Standard button is lit. The only possible thing I've done differently is to start using my iphone to lock/unlock.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Make sure you're not in Valet mode?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I don’t recall but it’s possible the car has to be in Park to make that change


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

SoFlaModel3 said:


> I don't recall but it's possible the car has to be in Park to make that change


Uh, no. I've made that change hundreds of times while moving.


----------



## Hotblack Desiato (Nov 3, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> Uh, no. I've made that change hundreds of times while moving.


Every time my wife gets in the car!


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Actually i was in Valet. I disabled that and it still doesn't appear. I rebooted, no help. Hope this is under warranty.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

kyrral said:


> Actually i was in Valet. I disabled that and it still doesn't appear. I rebooted, no help. Hope this is under warranty.


Reboot again, give it 24 more hours(many times these minor issues resolve themselves). Then call for service. Of course it's under warranty.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

kyrral said:


> Actually i was in Valet. I disabled that and it still doesn't appear. I rebooted, no help. Hope this is under warranty.


Sorry, you'll have to buy a new car.


----------



## Guy Weathersby (Jun 22, 2016)

Did you set a maximum speed? That puts it in Chill.


----------



## Pete_in_OC (Dec 28, 2018)

Guy Weathersby said:


> Did you set a maximum speed? That puts it in Chill.


I set the max speed one day while learning about the screen sitting at the Supercharger.
Frankly didn't notice for several weeks, and still won the "red light grand prix" 😃

No effect on regen braking noticed after I turned chill back on.


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

No, I was nursing it to preserve battery


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Oops, wrong thread. I once ran my battery down to about 4 miles left and the car went into chill I guess to preserve battery. Recharged it was fine.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kyrral said:


> Oops, wrong thread. I once ran my battery down to about 4 miles left and the car went into chill I guess to preserve battery. Recharged it was fine.


I've run a Model 3 down lower than that. Acceleration will be limited as you get below 10% battery, but it never enters chill mode.


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Got it. Does the car know?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kyrral said:


> Does the car know?


Know what?


----------



## kyrral (Sep 29, 2018)

Bad joke. That its not supposed to operate in chill.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Two finger reset or power off under service menu? I rxommend trying the power off reset. Then retry.... #standardITsuggestion


----------

